# Car Names.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Car names used to be simple and actually referred to something tangible, like the Vauxhall Victor, Triumph Stag, Ford Mustang, for example.

Now we have the Nissan Qashqai (should that be pronounced KwashKwai or simply cashcow I wonder?), from where the hell do these name come? Are these cars named after medical terms for things most of us donâ€™t understand and would not rather catch or does some bugger get paid loads of dosh for coming up with names that mean absolutely nowt but sound appealing?

Will my next car be a Ford Chlamydia?

If manufacturers were to give cars more appropriate names such as "Pedestrian Killer", "******** Magnet" or "Financial Burden" none of us would buy one. But to be honest, the names these people give to cars wonâ€™t have any bearing on why I buy one. It would be nice to find more cars that came with a realistic name like the Mini, Stag, Robin (even) or something that just had a number.

No disrespect to Ford Chlamydia owners, or anyone else, of course.  I don't mind my next car being named after a potential disease but I would prefer it wasn't.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It's a bugger isn't it, the 710 was happy when I told her it was a Japanese 4 door saloon car I had bought, - she went mental when I mentioned the 4WD 320 BHP,


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The combination between a tiger and an iguana will give you the VW Tiguan. Someone been too much on magic mushrooms.

Stan, does Ford Chlamydia really exists? :blink:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

adrian said:


> The combination between a tiger and an iguana will give you the VW Tiguan. Someone been too much on magic mushrooms.
> 
> Stan, does Ford Chlamydia really exists? :blink:


Not actually called Chlamydia, but we do have the Focus STI h34r: so it might be Chlamydia, but it could be herpes..............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Legend has it the Mitsubishi Starion is named after someone in marketing mis understanding the CEO who was trying to say Stallion.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mutley said:


> It's a bugger isn't it, the 710 was happy when I told her it was a Japanese 4 door saloon car I had bought, - she went mental when I mentioned the 4WD 320 BHP,


Same here...Told her i was buying a nice big family saloon , Also 4WD 340 BHP But German...She

really liked the car when she had a look but blew her top when we got the new insurance quote! Oh and

if i am lucky it does around 18 MPG...Audi S8.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I understand most car makers now have a department whose job is to come up with names that actually don't mean a thing in the countries the car is likely to be sold in. h34r:

Spain didn't have a lot of sales on the Vauxhall/Opel Nova for example - 'cos it means "Doesn't Go" in Spanish, and the Mitsubishi lot rapidly re-named the Shogun as was here, Pajero in lots of other countries, as the Montero for Spain, once it was pointed out how rude the word Pajero was in Spanish









Now Peugeot have the right idea I suppose, except I wonder if they'll have many sales when they get to "666" :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stan said:


> If manufacturers were to give cars more appropriate names such as "Pedestrian Killer", "******** Magnet" or "Financial Burden" none of us would buy one.


Excellent! :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Qashqai (pronounced kas-kaai) is an Iranian tribe of nomads...

Looking forward to the Ford Pikey...

Pikey; "a turnpike traveller; a vagabond; and so generally a low fellow".

W. D. Parish & W. F. Shaw - The Dictionary of Kentish Dialect, 1887


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Qashqai (pronounced kas-kaai) is an Iranian tribe of nomads...
> 
> Looking forward to the Ford Pikey...
> 
> ...


cool! but needs to be called the fcukinscumbagdirtypikey


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The new Vauxhall Chavette looks cool. h34r:

Boris!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

jbw said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bugger isn't it, the 710 was happy when I told her it was a Japanese 4 door saloon car I had bought, - she went mental when I mentioned the 4WD 320 BHP,
> ...


Ive been there, i was behind the very car- s8 and had a idea of performance but however wasnt impressed by the driver in it ,he or she could hardley drive and didnt go over 55 :huh: i should of had that car :taz:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe the problem is that they've run out of decnet original names. Now I would say that naming a 4wd after a nomadic people particularly known for there hardiness and endurance would be a good idea, but I'd probably at least think about vetoing it if it was called Touareg!!

Basically I think they need to think about how cool the name sounds rather rather than what it means. I want to drive a car with a name like the Ford Duke, the Skoda Iron Killer, the Nissan Steve McQueen, the Saab Fist Fight, or the Fiat Bullet Catcher not the Ford Ka, Skoda Fabia, Nissan Micra, Saab 900 or Fiat Meek. (I made the last one up because all Italian things sound cool).


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think Citroen have got it right - C for Citroen then 1 for the smallest model, 2 for the next size up, 3, 4, 5, 6 etc.

Rob


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the story of the Chevy Nova, a late '60's early '70's muscle car.

Apparently the Nova sold well, except in Hispanic areas. The executives at GM were at a loss until someone told them that "nova" basically means "no go" in Spanish.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh yes, but youve forgotten the Fiat Ritmo... renamed the Strada (meaning 'road' in Italian) in the USA, where Ritmo is a brand of sanitary products... ooops...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Toyota have an Enima.....doh!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

KEITHT said:


> Toyota have an Enima.....doh!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

In France, the Toyota MR2 is pronounced, Em-Ar-Deux, which sounds exactly like Merde!!! :lol:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

We're contemplating a Skoda Superb Elegance at the moment. It's a good car, but I can only take the name as an intended joke h34r: .


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

And Honda didn't sell the Ballade in Denmark because it means trouble. The Silver Mist became a Shadow when the German translation was made.

Hyundai Amica SI. Just dying for a K written in the mud on the back, just like the Q that followed XR3i.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Found this blog of the top ten wierd car names. Some very interesting ones indeed. :lol:

Discretion advised as it contains some bad words.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Found this blog of the top ten wierd car names. Some very interesting ones indeed. :lol:
> 
> Discretion advised as it contains some bad words.


And a step ahead for my education. :lol: Didn't know about the Buick (no 4) I usually use "branle"/"branlette". :lol:


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the original question harks back to when manufacturers were PROUD of their endeavors,,,, & named them accordingly,, or where they were actually from (or an exotic island somewhere a la ford),,,,,

Nobody knows who owns which brand any more, where things are made, or who has a say in their manufacture/design (obviously down to 'money-men' rather than designers)

I rekkon some of 'em give ambiguous names to hide the fact that they are embarrassed about them.

F


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

I remeber seeing a car back in the 70's when there was a fashion for putting transfers on the boot that had something like this across the back and I quote

3.5 16 valve turbo GT injection goes like ****

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a "mega bollox" sticker on my capri and some joker carefully removed the mega part! :lol:

mind you he was right


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

"To pass, please blow engine."


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

can anybody lend Jaguar a few bob to keep going ?

Isn't it a bloody disgrace that our stinkin' government are going to bail an Indian company out of the mire, when we have people here dying in the streets,,,, & our own small businesses going tiiits up ?

If we are going to throw money at it,,,,, then why didn't we keep it in this Country ?

_coooo it do make me thpit,,,,,,,,_


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with your sentiments about Why did they sell Jaguar, but I feel sooooo passionate that we should never have let Land Rover go. And now we're on about giving money to Tata to save it. For christs sake.

Land Rover should be British, we should buy it and nationalise it. If we can do it for banks we can do it for Land Rover.

Nothing and I mean NOTHING evokes britishness more than Land Rover, and if you go anywhere in the world I can pretty much guarantee that no matter how remote you are you won't get past the first day without seeing a Land Rover.

A Land Rover is a true flag flyer for Britain and it's one of our crown jewels IMHO.

Tata. Jeez!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

To get back to the original point of the thread....

Tne only manufacturer who still keeps a policy following a theme when choosing car names is Lotus - all their cars begin with the letter E.

Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

still awaiting the lotus excrement h34r:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Lotus still names cars with an initial E but it has not always been so. The first was the Elite, (or Mk XIV,) before that it is well known that all Loti were given Roman numerals in order to save weight.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

what about the Honda Jizz.........it doesn't know whether its coming......and it looks big but doesn't mount up to much :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> what about the Honda Jizz.........it doesn't know whether its coming......and it looks big but doesn't mount up to much :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > what about the Honda Jizz.........it doesn't know whether its coming......and it looks big but doesn't mount up to much :lol:
> ...


Write ups very good and they say its got a spunky motor :blink:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


my new missis had one as a courtesy car, its not bad for a 1.3 but it has no real power, and the driving position is crap too, wouldn't call it spunky tho.......more fires blanks :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

nursegladys said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


okay engine runs like its been fed porridge h34r:


----------

